

Employees Can't Be Fired for Facebook Complaints, Judge Says - acak
http://www.forbes.com/sites/mobiledia/2011/09/08/employees-cant-be-fired-for-facebook-complaints-judge-says/

======
glimcat
It sounds like a rather toothless precedent, since the employer can just wait
a week or two and use something else as an excuse for termination. Even if the
employee keeps the job, the bridge is thoroughly on fire.

Not that I have much sympathy for the employee in most of these cases. You
don't air the dirty laundry in public unless there's a damn good reason.

~~~
bryanlarsen
From my reading of the article, I think what the judge is saying is that
Facebook isn't public. It probably should be treated as a public forum, but
most people don't.

~~~
glimcat
Probably the case, which may have the judge and the employees in question both
making the same error.

